# Trouble connecting to VPN

## oneself

Hi,

I'm trying to setup a VPN connection, but it seems to be failing with an error message that I'm not sure how to interpret (I've replaced my user name with "myuser" and my vpn name with "myvpn"):

```
Apr  2 20:29:22 lapself sudo:    myuser : TTY=pts/2 ; PWD=/home/myuser ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/pon myvpn

Apr  2 20:29:22 lapself sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by (uid=3039)

Apr  2 20:29:22 lapself sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Apr  2 20:29:22 lapself pppd[17422]: pppd 2.4.5 started by nobody, uid 0

Apr  2 20:29:22 lapself pppd[17422]: Using interface ppp0

Apr  2 20:29:22 lapself pppd[17422]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/4

Apr  2 20:29:22 lapself pptp[17424]: anon log[main:pptp.c:310]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

Apr  2 20:29:22 lapself pptp[17431]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

Apr  2 20:29:22 lapself pptp[17431]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:739]: Received Start Control Connection Reply

Apr  2 20:29:22 lapself pptp[17431]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:773]: Client connection established.

Apr  2 20:29:23 lapself pptp[17431]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 7 'Outgoing-Call-Request'

Apr  2 20:29:23 lapself pptp[17431]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:858]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.

Apr  2 20:29:23 lapself pptp[17431]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:897]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 55920).

Apr  2 20:29:23 lapself pptp[17431]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:912]: Received Call Clear Request.

Apr  2 20:29:54 lapself pptp[17431]: anon log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:544]: read returned zero, peer has closed

Apr  2 20:29:54 lapself pptp[17431]: anon log[callmgr_main:pptp_callmgr.c:258]: Closing connection (shutdown)

Apr  2 20:29:54 lapself pptp[17431]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 12 'Call-Clear-Request'

Apr  2 20:29:54 lapself pptp[17431]: anon log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:544]: read returned zero, peer has closed

Apr  2 20:29:54 lapself pptp[17431]: anon log[call_callback:pptp_callmgr.c:79]: Closing connection (call state)

Apr  2 20:29:54 lapself pppd[17422]: Modem hangup

Apr  2 20:29:54 lapself pppd[17422]: Connection terminated.

Apr  2 20:29:54 lapself pppd[17422]: Exit.

Apr  2 20:30:01 lapself cron[17467]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

```

/etc/ppp/peers/myvpn:

```
pty "pptp myvpn.mydomain.net --nolaunchpppd"

lock

noauth

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

name MYDOMAIN\myuser

remotename PPTP

ipparam myvpn

```

Thank you

----------

